# What to Drink?



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is my deal, My favorite thing to do is bikin' and beerin', but last 6-8 months its been more beerin' then bikin' and I have a spare tire. So lately I have been riding a lot, trying to get to my svelt 200lbs, and I got 20 lbs to loose. I am eating right and I refuse to drink "light" beer. My question is this: Yesterday after riding I got Gatorade, and I was feeling good until I read the sugar content. Are there any supplements out there anyone can recommend to help with fat burning? The only thing I know of is ripped fuel and it kinda scares me. I went to a GNC last week and I was completely lost and walked out empty handed. Any suggestions?


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

robtre said:


> Here is my deal, My favorite thing to do is bikin' and beerin', but last 6-8 months its been more beerin' then bikin' and I have a spare tire. So lately I have been riding a lot, trying to get to my svelt 200lbs, and I got 20 lbs to loose. I am eating right and I refuse to drink "light" beer. My question is this: Yesterday after riding I got Gatorade, and I was feeling good until I read the sugar content. Are there any supplements out there anyone can recommend to help with fat burning? The only thing I know of is ripped fuel and it kinda scares me. I went to a GNC last week and I was completely lost and walked out empty handed. Any suggestions?


Sorry but you must drink lots of water and beer once a week. I love beer as well but only have it after a race or a very hard race pace ride.


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

water, gallons and gallons of water.. just came of a 20year coke addiction.

although if i need some flavor the g2 gatoraid isnt bad. I like the real gatoraid if its hot or if im feeling a little run down. Sugar water is my super fuel


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

Powerade Zero has no sugar/cals.
I just have 1 or 2 "good beers" after my big ride on saturday instead of crappy ones. Craft beers with ABV of at least 8%, I only get 2 so gotta make em count,right?
And lots of plain ole h2o!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## simpterfex (Nov 14, 2010)

Try Coco Hydro, it has electrolytes to keep you pumped without a bunch of HF Corn Syrup in there. It's a powder sold at my local health food store. You can mix it with beer if you're really hardcore! Big Tree Farms Bali


----------

